

Can You Build an Entrepreneurial Ecosystem Anywhere? - pointsnfigures
http://pointsandfigures.com/2012/02/25/can-you-build-an-ecosystem-anywhere/

======
biopharma_guy
Nope. A place has to be a right amalgamation of good universities (where the
talent will come from), with good transportation and basic infrastructure and
the last thing comes 'weather'. Yes with lot of cash and political will power
it might possible to start as it is with Startup Chile(startupchile.org). But
the long term viability of the ecosystem has to be proven yet.

